# CBS Top 50 NBA Players Rankings



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

LINK 

Dirk at #4 and JHo at #42.



> 4. Dirk Nowitzki, Dallas: At 28, he's in his prime, likely to contend for league MVP for the next few seasons while his team competes perennially for championships. He has changed the game, dominating from the perimeter in a way no 7-footer ever has.





> 42. Josh Howard, Dallas: His vast improvement over his first three seasons in the league has Mavs fans understandably excited. Dallas' rise to power got a significant boost when Howard started turning into a Scottie Pippen clone. His abilities as a lockdown defender are near and dear to Avery Johnson's heart, and he can burn you for 20-25 points when he feels like it, too.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree that Dirk is top 5, but will never be a unanimous #1. He is indeed changing the game at his position, but the culture is a long way from accepting his kind as the best.

The perception that Howard is a lockdown defender is great for exposure, but not true imo. 

That being said, he's got some teammates that can flat get after it (I believe Buck, George, and Johnson will be better under Avery because they will feed off each other) and Josh will get to see first hand how/why he should get it done.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> I agree that Dirk is top 5, but will never be a unanimous #1. He is indeed changing the game at his position, but the culture is a long way from accepting his kind as the best.
> 
> The perception that Howard is a lockdown defender is great for exposure, but not true imo.
> 
> That being said, he's got some teammates that can flat get after it (I believe Buck, George, and Johnson will be better under Avery because they will feed off each other) and Josh will get to see first hand how/why he should get it done.


 Most perimeter defenders are overrated these days. How come whenever a primetime guard comes to Dallas, he plays the same, if not better, than he usually does? Howard's above average, and that inflates to "lockdown" in this age.

Sort of off topic, but simlilarly, a lot of post defenders get underrated because they don't have a lot of blocks.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, I don't ever see Dirk being a overall #1 player. As far as Josh goes, his D is overrated, but I see the potential there. I think, like you mentioned, that he will greatly benifit from seeing Buck, AJ, and George get after it on the defensive end. Hopefully that will urge him to step it up a notch. Heck, I hope the team as a whole feeds off of them and steps the D up another notch.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I want to see Terry bust into the classroom as student of the year, also. The acknowlegment of "also considered" was fine when he first arrived from Atlanta, but with a new contract and a team trying to crack into the vault - it's time for the good to get great.

imo


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> I want to see Terry bust into the classroom as student of the year, also. The acknowlegment of "also considered" was fine when he first arrived from Atlanta, but with a new contract and a team trying to crack into the vault - it's time for the good to get great.
> 
> imo


 How much better do you think he'll get? 

As we've learned the past few years, Contracts are no indication of talent whatsoever.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> How much better do you think he'll get?


Hard to envision him becoming our "big-shot" Chauncey, but his ability to step up when the pressure's on gives the impression that perhaps there's room on our team for such a player. It will show us a lot if he takes this new contract as permission to take this team on his shoulders.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I actually think Dirk is in the top 3, tied with Wade. Wade did everything Dirk did except for that choke job. Otherwise I'd say they would be tied at 3. 

List goes like this imo

1) Kobe
2) James
3) Tie Dirk, Wade


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I actually think Dirk is in the top 3, tied with Wade. Wade did everything Dirk did except for that choke job. Otherwise I'd say they would be tied at 3.
> 
> List goes like this imo
> 
> ...


"Wade did everything Dirk did except for that choke job"
Wade did better under pressure and that puts him over Dirk.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

t1no said:


> "Wade did everything Dirk did except for that choke job"
> Wade did better under pressure and that puts him over Dirk.


Righto....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I said that.... Wade did everything, except for Dirk's choke job. All you did was quote and re-state me.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

and you also said Dirk is tied with Wade.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, because they did the exact same things, except Dirk choked... Which is the reason he put him above Dirk.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I agree that Dirk is top 5, *but will never be a unanimous #1.* He is indeed changing the game at his position, but the culture is a long way from accepting his kind as the best.


he never will be because he isnt #1. top 5 for him is stretching it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If top 5ing dirk is a stretch, then who do you have in your top 5?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> If top 5ing dirk is a stretch, then who do you have in your top 5?


kg and duncan are 2 easy picks. tmac will be healthy next season and better than dirk.


----------

